# Music in the air!!!



## iMav (May 7, 2007)

have had this setup at my place for quite some time ... and wanted to share it but kept on postponing it ... however here it is ...

This is more of an application of a method already known and posted here ... but with an addon and makes ur pc into a real jukebox at ur finger tips.

*What it does?

*Well it allows u to play music thru ur pc in ur house any where while u ctrl what plays wirelessly and believe me it is helpful

*What u need?
*
1. A PC
2. A S60 cellfone
3. A bluetooth Dongle (100 mtrs)
4. Radio Receivers
5. A radio Transmitter
6. An Audio Spitter
7. Winamp 5 or above
8. Control Freak

*Who does what?
*
All ur songs are stored on ur pc, winamp is running on ur pc

Step  1:

Setup ur bluetooth dongle n ur pc & pair ur fone with it and make ur PC authorised that is it will automatically connect ur pc and fone without asking  for ur confirmation

Step 2: 

Open winamp and search all ur songs thru ur media library in other words update ur library also the folders u choose set them to be searched in the background (helps u in newly dwnldd songs)

*img514.imageshack.us/img514/7710/medialibrarykw3.jpg

Step 3:

*Download* and install *Control Freak*

When u install it it will place a *sis file on ur desktop or where ever u want it to

Once theinstallation is complete transfer the *sis file to ur cell and install it there, once done we come back to the pc

In winamp options-> preferences -> go to general purposes ther u will see conrolfreak plugin, configure it by setting a port and selecting the start with winamp option

*img181.imageshack.us/img181/2286/configurewinampnq5.jpg

Now back to the fone, install the application tht u sent on ur fone, once done start it ... it and connect it to the pc ... most probably it should 

now once uv connected marvel at  what u can do with a winamp plugin .... u can ctrl ur entire pc ... u hav desktop ctrl also besides the search feature within ctrl freak's media library is even better than google 

*mtvoid.com/ssClosed.png *mtvoid.com/ssSpectrumStereo.png *mtvoid.com/ssMediaLibraryMain.png *mtvoid.com/ssDesktopControl.png

SO now we're done 1 part ... controlling ur pc's music thru ur fone wirelessly ... yes even volume can be controled  both the main volume and the winamp volume 

u can shut down ur pc, restart it, hibernate it ... from ur cell

the best part when u rx a call the playback pauses and also resumes once call disconnected ... so hear loud music and dont miss a call 

now pc in 1 room ... u in another ... cant increase the volume beyond a certain limit .... we take our music along with us in which ever room we go .... how?

buy urself an audio splitter connect it to the back of ur mobo .... now connect ur speakers to 1 point and a FM transmitter at the other !!! got the idea 

*www.rogueamoeba.com/utm/content/images/20051227splitter.jpg

now configure ur fm rx to the freq u transmitting ... and take it to the other room ... switch of ur pc speakers!!! voila ... pc is at ur finger tips .... music is in ur ears ... !!!!



The music is in the air ... or as hrithik says ... the thump is here or rather where ever u are !!!!


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 7, 2007)

^^^^^^ sound gud but buddy cau u post estimated approx cost to setup this


----------



## amitava82 (May 7, 2007)

Considering You already have:
A PC
Radio
S60 Phone
Bluetooth Dongle
It will cost you approx:
Transmitter: Rs.30-100 depending on quality.
Splitter: Rs.20 approx


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2007)

a 100 mtr dongle would cost around 300


----------



## sam_1710 (May 7, 2007)

ive been doin that for the past 3 months or more!!  ..
anyway.. nuce tut!! 
@MAV3 - OFFTOPIC: Which os u use?? ...vista??


----------



## enticer86 (May 7, 2007)

n wht does radio transmitter do? :O


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 7, 2007)

btw, this will work even wid non-s60 phones (not the same software, obs). wid SE phones u can try FMA and download scripts to control winamp/windvd/powerdvd etc. etc. wid other BT phones, u can use the BT HID profile to connect. but using bt hid, u cannot see the music file info (but fma can do that).


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2007)

sam_1710 said:
			
		

> ive been doin that for the past 3 months or more!!  ..


 me too


			
				sam_1710 said:
			
		

> @MAV3 - OFFTOPIC: Which os u use?? ...vista??


 vista and xp both


----------



## sam_1710 (May 7, 2007)

@mAV3 : ur dongle's make?? (interested to kno that!!


----------



## enticer86 (May 7, 2007)

guys wud the music b played on the cell as well????????


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2007)

@ sam: billionton
@ enticer: if ur cell has fm ... then yes ... ctrl freak can stream vdo to ur fone but i dont think audio ...


----------



## enticer86 (May 7, 2007)

ohkay

is there any way to play audio from the COmputer into the cell? i mean using the cellphone speakers instead of those on the pc, lik i use my 7610 as webcam using BT... 
In short, can i play Computer audio on cel?


----------



## amitava82 (May 7, 2007)

sam_1710 said:
			
		

> ive been doin that for the past 3 months or more!!  ..


I used to do that about 2 years back when i had Nokia 3650


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (May 7, 2007)

nice tut.... can ne1 post a similar tut for SE phones pls....


----------



## amitava82 (May 7, 2007)

Bluetooth enabled SE phones have remote control option inbuilt. you can make your own control applet using Remote control software. get it from here *developer.sonyericsson.com/site/global/docstools/misc/p_misc.jsp

Or you can try puppetmaster. they have java client. *www.lim.com.au/PuppetMaster/


----------



## ashnik (Jun 4, 2007)

where can I get this FM transmeter in Mumbai? Plz specify the shop.
a better quality one


----------



## piyush gupta (Jun 4, 2007)

cool tutor


----------

